# Is this a leech???



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I found this in my sorority tank. What the heck is it??


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

This is it on the side of the tank.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

looks like it to me! YUCK!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes or no, I would get that out of the sorority. x.x


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

It's out of course. My girls are floating in cups and it was on the outside of one of the cups! Do you think there's more???  it must have come on a plant....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea... That looks like a leech. There may be more, and in that case, just remove them what you see em.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Good. There might be, or not. I'm not an expert on leeches, and I don't want to be...

I would just be on lookout for them, and get rid of them.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Are they going to hurt my fish???? Ugh. Gross.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Leeches can't feed from cold blooded hosts. 
Edit: sorry they do I was wrong. Must be thinking of something else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

That's pretty disturbing! Did you tell the people you got the plants from? I would be pretty livid.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

After doing some extensive googling, I'm pretty sure it's a snail leech. And they eat snails...

I am going to go to my LFS and let them know...because this thing is just nasty. Finding snails on my plants is one thing...but LEECHES??? I'm so disgusted. And I really hope it is just a snail leech...


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Personally I've never seen a leech that looks like that, doesn't mean it doesn't exist. They've always been darker in color, non transparent & the body different. The side shot looks more like a tadpole.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd pick snails over leeches. :lol: I have to agree with Shellieca with the fact that I am used to our delightful muddy water leeches... who are dark in color. BUT... checked online:

Large Transparent Leech picture.


Whatever is the case.. I would probably quarantine all new plants you get from now on o_o


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea it's definitely a leech, a very small one, maybe it just hasn't grow into its colors lol. It's definitely not a tadpole haha. The second post with a picture, is of the leeches' bottom part...it's 'stomach'...the dots look like they are eggs or something. 

It moves like a leech, stretches out reeeeaaalllllyyy far and gets thinner and thinner, and then the other end lets go and slides forward, and repeat. I really really really hope it's just a snail leech, I don't want it doing anything to myself or my fish, ill be scared to stick my arms in the tank haha. Don't really want it harming the snails, but from what I read, they don't actually kill snails....just suck the life out if them for a bit, sometimes causing permanent damage. And my snails were all hitchhikers...if I had something neat like a mystery snail, then I'd be worrying. 

But I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for any more!!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Weird! :lol: I've had an actual leech (project) who could stretch out passed 6 inches. Did you know leeches can live out of water for 24 hours or so? If found toss them back in :roll: it's so ridiculous.


----------

